# 80 gallons of Dorkness



## fish dork (Dec 5, 2007)

Tank: 80 gal
Lighting: 4 x 54W T5HO 
Pressurized CO2
Substrate: Coco peat, worm castings, kitty litter capped with black gravel
Filtration: 2 x XP3, 9W UV sterilizer used after WC and fish additions

Plants:
Java Moss
Fissiden Moss
R. Rotundifolia
R. Macrandra
H. Polysperma Sunset
Jungle Val
H. Difformis
Java Fern
Java 'Windelov' Fern
HC
E. Tennulus
Blyxa Japonica
Crypt. Wendtii
Crypt. Pontederiifolia
Amazon Sword
Bolbitus heudelotii

Fish:
Congo tetra
Cardinal tetra
Bolivian rams
Black skirt tetra
Ottocinclus
False SAE

Main pic









Additional pics:



















I just re-read the rules and realized I can have 3 additional pics. I like this area, of the H. Polysperma Sunset, R. Rotundifolia, and the moss; at the end of the day, they're pearling.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nicely done!


----------



## fish dork (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks Tex gal! Coming from you that means a lot. I only wish I could take pics that make it look like it does in person. Just have to keep taking pics until I get it right I suppose.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

I like how you position your driftwood and how does create a nice space between the two side of your tank. I most say that the rocks are too light in color since you are using such dark green plants. 
Even tough there is some order in the way you planted the aquarium I see a much better looking tank should you improve your trimming technique. 
Good job.

Originality 12
Cleanliness 13
Composition 11
Difficulty 9


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice healthy plants. Fill in some of the gaps and improve trimming work. Reuse clippings to fill gaps. Great job.

Originality 13
Cleanliness 18
Composition 14
Difficulty 11


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Originality 15
Cleanliness 10
Composition 12
Difficulty 10


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Total Score

Originality - 40
Cleanliness - 41
Composition -37
Difficulty - 30

Members' Choice Points - 1

Total - 149


----------



## globali (May 31, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Big Dog (Nov 30, 2009)

*I like it a lot. Very nice.*


----------



## fish dork (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks! I should take some new pics. This tank has really filled in since these shots were taken.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi fish dork,

VAHC by any chance? BTW Tom Barr at GSAS in September!


----------



## nimo (Jul 14, 2009)

Some Riccia Between tenellus and Blyxa would be nice .. though you need to ensure Tenellus does not penetrate Riccia


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

gorgeous! I wish my 75g looks liked this!

What are your tank dimensions? Might is a 75g tall, so I have little room for scaping


----------



## fishboykaps (Mar 2, 2005)

wow love the thickness of the plants! good work!


----------

